# "The Beast of Brixton" - New Bar & Kitchen on Acre Lane



## tBoB (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello folks! 

We wanted to let you know about the opening of our new bar & kitchen on Acre Lane - The Beast of Brixton. We're located in the old premises of the Upstairs Restaurant, above Opus cafe (number 89b). Big boots to fill but we're hoping to give you a new local venue with the tastiest food & drinks, solid tunes and reasonable prices. 

There will be regular food residencies from some of London's best street food sellers, with really quick changeovers to keep things fresh for our neighbours. 

At the moment we're open on Friday & Saturday nights, 6pm - 2am, and from April 12th all day Sundays too, when our food residents' will serve up their own take on Sunday Lunch, along with some bloody special Bloody Marys... you won't even remember you're hungover (until Monday).

We'd love to see you down there so as a little Brucie Bonus, just mention your username from the forum and you can have your first drink for free - anything you like, including cocktails - or 15% off your food. 

Team BoB


----------



## Supine (Apr 1, 2015)

BoB - try not to take any piss taking seriously. Expect the forum to mention hats and furniture rather a lot. Just forum jokes  

Good luck


----------



## tBoB (Apr 1, 2015)

Cheers Supine! We're definitely not the types to take ourselves seriously so no worries there...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 1, 2015)

I've added the name into the thread title to make it easier to find. Hope that's okay.

Best of luck, I used to live around the corner from there, on Glenelg Road.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2015)

tBoB said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> We wanted to let you know about the opening of our new bar & kitchen on Acre Lane - The Beast of Brixton. We're located in the old premises of the Upstairs Restaurant, above Opus cafe (number 89b). Big boots to fill but we're hoping to give you a new local venue with the tastiest food & drinks, solid tunes and reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


Thanks for introducing yourselves - I'll have to come around and check you guys out!


----------



## tBoB (Apr 1, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> I've added the name into the thread title to make it easier to find. Hope that's okay.
> 
> Best of luck, I used to live around the corner from there, on Glenelg Road.



Thanks Mr Llama, that's definitely okay.  
And cheers for the well wishes, much appreciated!


----------



## tBoB (Apr 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Thanks for introducing yourselves - I'll have to come around and check you guys out!



Please do! There'll be a drink waiting for ya


----------



## Maharani (Apr 1, 2015)

tBoB said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> We wanted to let you know about the opening of our new bar & kitchen on Acre Lane - The Beast of Brixton. We're located in the old premises of the Upstairs Restaurant, above Opus cafe (number 89b). Big boots to fill but we're hoping to give you a new local venue with the tastiest food & drinks, solid tunes and reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


I'll defo try you out. All the best too. 

Has Upstairs moved or is it no longer?


----------



## tBoB (Apr 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'll defo try you out. All the best too.
> 
> Has Upstairs moved or is it no longer?



Wicked, looking forward to seeing you there! 
Alas Upstairs is no more. I never got to eat there myself but I hear the food was awesome...


----------

